# Smith machine - no choice



## jago25_98 (May 15, 2004)

We only got a smith machine at our gym, no free standing long barbells, just the little ones.

In fact I've never seen a free barbell at any of the 3 gyms I've been at.

I've been trying to do Squats, DeadLifts and Good Mornings with the Smith machine instead.

- is this likely to screw my back? (especially the deadlifts)

- how much worse is it then a free barbell?

- ways to improve?

I'm using a belt at the moment because I've got a dodgy back. Should I drop this to improve stability or is that too much of a risk. I try to do a few light reps without it nevertheless.

Also, I train alone mostly for convience.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Trouble with a smith machine is that its an artificial range of motion...

Any gym worth its salt will have a powerack equiped with an olympic bar... my advice is change gyms... sounds like a poncy cardio gym to me..

Oh and no i wouldn't drop the belt.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I am going to disagree with Aftershock slightly here (sorry)... firstly the smith machine doesnt give an artificial range of motion but only gives you one choice in the angle of range of motion... ie straight up and straight down... there fore the surrounding supportive muscles dont get the same work as if it was done with a free weight barbell... which is much better (the free weight)...

also I am not a big fan of belts... they offer great support if you need it but then the muscles arent being worked to thier full potential as the learn to rely on the belts support... there fore become less strong and underdeveloped... if you can and your back is up to it try it without the belt and work till your back starts to feel it then perhaps put it on.. get those muscles strong and use them to support your frame... I dont use a belt for any exercise anymore... used to on squats but then stopped for a while as I was using lighter weights and then when I noticed I was back on 160kg I tried to do them with the belt... no good... didnt feel right and my body now holds me nice and in form...


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

i hate smiths. I certainly wouldnt deadlift with them... and i cant imagine how you can do good mornings on them?

If you really have no other option, front squats are do-able on them, as is benching of some description.. but personally, id go to another gym!

Re belts.. people rely on them far to much.. eg seeing people doing bicep curls etc in them! lol.. They are important for squats and d/l IMO but only once you get the weight up.. working without a belt will strengthen your lower back. But heavy weeights i always use a belt. I go up to 160-180 on sq/dl before using a belt now..


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I dont use a smith machine eather. Heavy shrugs though its kinda nice for. Oh and they make a great towel holder (Panthro  ). Like Panthro said about the belt. I dont use one at all but for the last set going up in weight for squats and dl I would use one. I think the belt is more for the stomach if you ask me. Unless your form is real bad.

If that is all I had access to then I could use a smith machine but only as a last resort like on vacation or somthing.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

i think a heavy deadlift on a smith machine would be nearly impossible????????

smash it up and take the bar out


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

powerU said:


> smash it up and take the bar out


Thats the most sensible idea ive heard all week!! lol, excellent!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If it is all you got then it is all you got.

Options?

1. change gyms. If this is not an option

2. go lighter in the deadlifts on the smith.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I say take Mr. Smith to a bar and smash it up.


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

I use a smith machine quite a bit - as often I can nly train by myself.

I use it all the time for behind the neck presses - regradless. Squatting is fine with it as if bench press - but u do recruit more muscle fibres when using a free bar. I couldn't deadlift with it though....


----------



## BigGiver (May 20, 2004)

Panthro said:


> i hate smiths. I certainly wouldnt deadlift with them... and i cant imagine how you can do good mornings on them?
> 
> If you really have no other option, front squats are do-able on them, as is benching of some description.. but personally, id go to another gym!
> 
> Re belts.. people rely on them far to much.. eg seeing people doing bicep curls etc in them! lol.. They are important for squats and d/l IMO but only once you get the weight up.. working without a belt will strengthen your lower back. But heavy weeights i always use a belt. I go up to 160-180 on sq/dl before using a belt now..


i agree with Panthro.. only thing smith is good for is if your injuried and tryign to prevent further injury .. free weights all the way!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well if I went to a gym and all they had was a smith machine I could get big but you have to be creative.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

if there are no long barbells then how about using big dumdbells instead.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

As Panthro said find another gym!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dumbbells are fine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

either do overhead squats or zerchers with dumbells. or join another gym.


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

I also use a smith but then I train at home. I'm at early stages though so maybe not as critical. I use it for various presses, deadlifts, squats & shrugs. My main problem with it is it offers no range in movement so no stabalising is really brought into effect. If you can, free weights cant be beaten. But I do see the smith as a good option otherwise.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

gyms that dont have free weights/olympic bars should be called fitness centres. Like above, free weights are a must.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

And deadlifts on smith machine could do your back in also.


----------



## evilbob (Sep 3, 2004)

I would only us a smith machine for squats and pressing movements shrugs and rows.

If you do Deadlifts and some how Good Mornings with the smith machine you can only move in a set form.

Its not good for your lower back as it puts stress on your vertebrae.

You can use Dumbbells to do Deadlifits as long as you put equal stress on and keep your head up and bend the keys a little bit.

In most exercise I would use free weights&#8230;


----------



## evilbob (Sep 3, 2004)

To many bodybuilders wear belts all the time in the gym.

If you are doing very heavy lifts and you need to wear a belt put it on.

The rest of the time don't ...&#8230;.it has the effect of binding the lower back muscles and preventing them from developing the strength they should have.

I think if you have good form then belts are not much good.


----------

